# DLNA et Eyeconnect



## xdomdom (15 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer une télé sony avec la fonction DLNA. J'ai installé Windows Media Player sur un PC  et Eyeconnect sur mon iMac   pour accèder à mes fichiers médias (du PC et du Mac).
Résultats:
- du PC: aucun problème, je trouve sur télé l'arborescence de mes dossier et je peux lire les fichiers mp3 et autres jpeg
- du mac: je peux lire uniquement l'arborescence de mes bibliothéques iTunes, iPhoto, etc. mais à chaque fois le système m'indique que les dossiers sont vides.

remarque: si j'ai donné des infos concernant le PC c'est simplement pour vous dire que la fonction DLNA de ma télé fonctionne, rien de plus.

Ce qui m'intéresse est de faire marcher l'accès vers le Mac. L'installation de Eyeconnect semble bonne. Peu de choix et faible possibilité de ce tromper. Le Mac est en marche, ma session est ouverte...

Une idée?


----------



## corsican (18 Janvier 2009)

J'ai le même problème. Ce logiciel n'est pas au point.
J'ai réussi à lire deux DivX, sinon les autres films, photos, mp3, rien ne marche.


----------



## xdomdom (19 Janvier 2009)

corsican a dit:


> J'ai le même problème. Ce logiciel n'est pas au point.
> J'ai réussi à lire deux DivX, sinon les autres films, photos, mp3, rien ne marche.


Merci pour ta contribution. J'ai seulement un problème avec iTunes. J'arrive sans problème à voir mes photos de la bibliothèque iPhoto.

Sauf erreur de ma part ce soft est une référence en la matière.

Si d'autres ont une idée?


----------



## jpb2b (2 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis presque dans le même dans le cas que vous... presque car j'ai le même objectif (relier TV Sony DLNA avec le mac, et j'essaye Eyeconnect, mais ... apparemment le TV ne reconnait pas le MAC, alors que le MAC, lui, le voit.

J'ai relié le TV à ma NeufBox et j'accède à celle-ci en WIFI.

Avez vous une idée pour progresser ...

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## ppz78 (2 Février 2009)

J'ai les mêmes problèmes avec EyeConnect.
Je suis très intéressé de connaître la solution.

Merci


----------



## nailsmith (30 Juin 2009)

xdomdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer une télé sony avec la fonction DLNA. J'ai installé Windows Media Player sur un PC  et Eyeconnect sur mon iMac   pour accèder à mes fichiers médias (du PC et du Mac).
> Résultats:
> ...



bonjour, je suis trés interesssé par votre solution! je n'arrive pas à connecter ni le mac, ni le pc... le plus marrant c'est que le pc voit la bravia, mais je ne vois aucun fichier (mac ou pc)... comment avez vous fait pour faire apparaitre les serveurs?

ps :bravia we5, freebox, macbook pro, pc sous vista et sous xp
merci


----------



## boninmi (24 Août 2009)

Peut-être une piste ici

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-12304683-dlna-avec-sony-bravia-kdl37v5500

Le logiciel existe aussi pour OS X

http://ps3mediaserver.org/files/pms-macosx-beta-r356.dmg

Je n'ai rien testé ... 


*Note du modo* : "connexion", "serveur" &#8230; Mais ça fait quoi dans "Applications ça ? "Internet et *réseau*", ça sert à quoi, alors ?

On déménage !


----------



## marcus35 (3 Février 2010)

> Le logiciel existe aussi pour OS X
> 
> *[URL]http://ps3mediaserver.org/files/pms-...-beta-r356.dmg*[/URL]


 

LCD philips série 9000 (wifi , ....) j'ai téléchargé ps3mediaserver .

Résultat : j'arrive à voir l'arborescence et les noms de fichiers (.jpg) mais pas les photos !!
domage.
Je crois que cette techno n'est pas encore bien mûre ....

cqfd

Marcus


----------



## fpoil (3 Février 2010)

Tu as activé le partage de tes bibliothèques itunes et iphotos dans les pref de PS3mediaserver ?


----------



## marcus35 (6 Février 2010)

Je n'ai pas de préférence system avec PS3 mediaserver !

je continue mes recherches en tricotant de-ci de-là ....

je ne vois plus mon arborescence .... 

cela ne m'incita pas a acheter un logiciel payant !

bonne fin de semaine.


----------



## nlex (13 Mars 2010)

et avec PLEX c'est pareil ?

http://www.plexapp.com/


----------



## bradepitre (22 Octobre 2010)

Je relance le sujet: j'ai un Sony Bravia que j'ai connecté en wifi à ma capsule. Le réseau fonctionne, par exemple je peux visionner des séquences YouTube sur mon Sony. 
J'ai ensuite installé Eyeconnect sur mon IMac puisque déjà proposé par l'interface de mon Sony. J'ai démarré Eyeconnect sur mon Imac, contrôlé mon pare-feu pour qu'il autorise l'accès, mais voilà: sur mon Sony je vois l'arborescences du Mac, les dossiers, MAIS pas les fichiers. A la place mon Sony me dit "il n'y a aucun élément à afficher" lorsque je veux ouvrir un dossier.

Je soupçonne une mauvaise configuration des préférences Eyeconnect, mais j'atteinds les limites de mon incompétences 

Alors si vous pouvez m'aider,


----------



## kostro (24 Novembre 2010)

j'ai l'impression que la relance ne donnera rien, bizarre ... personne n'utilise DLNA avec Mac ?
moi je voulais acheter un Blue Ray compatible DLNA pour lire les fichier de ma Capsule ... Je crois que je vais faire l'impasse pour l'instant ... Dommage, ça aurait évité de connecter l'ordi. Et puis ça aurait supprimé des fils et je HAIS les fils :rateau:


----------



## zorlac001 (17 Janvier 2011)

Après quelques jours de recherche, je pense avoir trouver le serveur DLNA idéal pour connecter mon mac sur ma télévision Sony Bravia. iSedora, il est payant (25$) mais il a l'avantage de transcode a la volée mes MKV afin de les lire sur la télé directement. Le seul problème c'est que mon Mac (iMac 17' C2D 2ghz) n'est pas assez puissant pour les gros MKV 1080P.

http://www.isedora.com/


----------



## bradepitre (17 Janvier 2011)

J'ai abandonné suite au feed-back peu précis de Sony. Je passe actuellement par AppleTV qui marche au poil


----------



## tonio08 (18 Janvier 2011)

j'avais le même problème avec les librairie itunes et iphoto avec eye connect. Il faut en fait bien activer le partage dans les préférences des logiciels respectifs. Maintenant tout fonctionne au poil


----------



## bradepitre (18 Janvier 2011)

tonio08 a dit:


> j'avais le même problème avec les librairie itunes et iphoto avec eye connect. Il faut en fait bien activer le partage dans les préférences des logiciels respectifs. Maintenant tout fonctionne au poil


 
ça peut fonctionner, mais pas pour tous les formats; je pense aux formats video


----------

